# Weber HG-2 hand grinder



## Punkypj (Nov 7, 2020)

Anyone thinking about buying the new HG-2 here?

https://weberworkshops.com/products/hg-2

Theres some nices upgrades, gear box, built in WDT, magnetic catch cup etc, but I don't think I can justify the extra ££ over my HG-1.

Would be great to see some photos if anyone here managed to get a pre-order though.


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

Seems like there isn't much interest in this grinder on here. It does seem very well thought out with some lovely details like the brush holder.

How have you found the HG-1? I can't work out if Weber is all Apple style marketing or if there is engineering and manufacturing substance backing up the clever design.

I already have an MC3 so not sure I would gain anything with one of these but the elegance and simplicity of a hand grinder is very appealing.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Love the look of this. Along with the Flair 58 they would look like a museum exhibit


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RobW said:


> Seems like there isn't much interest in this grinder on here. It does seem very well thought out with some lovely details like the brush holder.
> 
> How have you found the HG-1? I can't work out if Weber is all Apple style marketing or if there is engineering and manufacturing substance backing up the clever design.
> 
> I already have an MC3 so not sure I would gain anything with one of these but the elegance and simplicity of a hand grinder is very appealing.


 I always liked the idea of them...never knew how easy they were to use, or how well the ground. There were some questionable videos on YouTube showing people having great trouble grinding...which I found hard to believe and assumed there must be something wrong with their particular grinders, or they were spoofs? I've never tried one myself.

It's hard to see what you would gain over the MC3...probably just a more organic experience.


----------



## danielpugh (Oct 26, 2016)

I was looking at coincidentally this morning, and the differences seemed minor given the increase in cost - mostly the power transmission, And a brush in the handle(?) - may be missing something. Am sure it's lovely in general but...

Hand grinding isn't for me, and I guess this may mean a redesign of the wug2 needed, and/or inflation to grinder prices..


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

The magnetic catch cup and integrated WDT device is interesting. I would be worried about it breaking though.

It may be a small thing but having a slot for the brush is clever. We all know you need one to hand and it just ends up taking up space or getting misplaced.


----------



## danielpugh (Oct 26, 2016)

RobW said:


> The magnetic catch cup and integrated WDT device is interesting. I would be worried about it breaking though.
> 
> It may be a small thing but having a slot for the brush is clever. We all know you need one to hand and it just ends up taking up space or getting misplaced.


 it seems very nice, but quite a jump in price. I suppose at least there is a bonus of being v.2

if there was a motor i would be interested 😉


----------



## danielpugh (Oct 26, 2016)

ok correction - i am interested, just unlikely to buy without the motor ...

we have a pedalo on the farm (long story) which i enjoy pedalling for about 10 minutes, but i much prefer the boat with the electric motor...


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm a competitive cyclist. If there was a pedal powered grinder that would be right up my street 🤣


----------



## danielpugh (Oct 26, 2016)

RobW said:


> I'm a competitive cyclist. If there was a pedal powered grinder that would be right up my street 🤣


 The Weber actually looks like it was designed with that in mind..


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

I have had the HG-1 for just over a year and love it. On the upgrades, these look to be marginal improvements and not worth it for my workflow.

1. flip handle - I use it with a sticky pad underneath, which makes grinding much easier (one handed), but means there would be no benefit to the flip handle as I don't move it around.

2. integrated brush - great addition

3. gear change - i don't use light roast

4. finer grind adjust - there are enough steps with the HG-1

5. magic tumbler - i don't find clumping to be a major issue with the central spoke of the tumbler, but use WDT anyhow. This is a nice touch but i'm not a fan of the aesthetics

6. lower ground retention material - HG-1 does pick up static if you don't use water droplets but retention is very low if you do


----------



## 3dp (May 18, 2021)

Hello

First post for myself - HG2 (onyx) arrived yesterday and sort of dialled it in this morning - close but cigar to follow

Can't comment of how it handles to a HG1 but immediate feedback for those interested

Documentation - ok but not the best particularly for the initial setup but it's all intuitive in any case

Burr alignment- I think mines slightly out of true based on sound - the you tube video for HG1 alignment I think is still appropriate but arrived really well packed so maybe a assembly qa/qc - that said no grinding metal and in checking the grinds outfall it's even

Retention - nothing to really speak of but early days and I've not sprayed it so far the finish helps - see below

Magic tumbler - it is!! - and comparing to the also supplied blind tumbler I'll stick with magic for now

Gearbox - I'm reasonably fit but the second gear well it's pretty tall to get (and keep) going and I found the HG bouncing around on the worktop - at 11kg it would benefit still from bolting it down! - stalled/staggered as beans would drop into burrs - first gear around 80 turns for a 18g dose of medium roast and not much effort to crank it over compared to second (which was around 40-50 turns) - to be fair the documents do say it provides a workout!!

And finally build quality - the onyx finish - grinds don't stick and appears to be a ceramic or similar vpd/dlc finish - so pretty durable long term I suspect - that said 2 niggles

1 - bung in the fold away handle flies away when handle is deployed - if I given I am really picky there is too much play in the handle also given all other moving parts are zero play some silicone mastic to help the o ring seating will fix that

2 the crank flywheel - there is maybe 0.5-1mm of eccentric movement - no play - just the wheel on the shaft is not 100% square - ok not a engine flywheel but enough to upset my engineering eye when you consider the aesthetic and monolithic proportions (and reputation??)

A keeper ? Well the wife likes it sat there on the counter top but two grinders and space only for 1 (there can only be one!)

Some evaluation still to do


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@3dp What is it up against matey? You really need to shove a few kg through it unless the burrs arrive seasoned, but I am sure you know that! Did you have much customs duty to pay on her? And of course, the obligatory photos would be nice


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@3dp welcome to the forum, great first post. I've never used an HG1, but always liked the idea of them. Reading this with interest.


----------



## 3dp (May 18, 2021)

7CBFF0F3-9E64-4193-A2C4-03BBD50FC697




__
3dp


__
Jun 22, 2021




HG2 having a rest


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Thats a fine set-up 👍

Thanks for sharing your early HG findings.


----------



## 3dp (May 18, 2021)

Here is HG2 having a rest - can see in context with Niche - grinder sits on edge of worktop to get purchase when in action


----------



## 3dp (May 18, 2021)

Update after a week - Niche will be sold shortly - it's great - more than great but the having to work for the brew wins out and there is only space for one grinder.

I also found trying a darker roast on the high gear is no issue so working through a bag just now before I get back to my preferred medium blend.

Tumblers - both versions have merits but the magic wins by a nose as there is less mess from lack of funnel.

I've not fitted the included distribution tools and probably won't - unlike the general brutal Weber aesthetic they look a little flimsy long term.

Recommended - probably - I would have signed up for a key which was released just after I ordered the HG2 but having used my grinder the key looks to have what I hope is a very good torque small for factor motor - when I upgrade it will be a EG1 (or maybe EG2 by the time I get around to it)


----------



## Adrianmsmith (Dec 30, 2018)

3dp said:


> Update after a week - Niche will be sold shortly - it's great - more than great but the having to work for the brew wins out and there is only space for one grinder.
> 
> I also found trying a darker roast on the high gear is no issue so working through a bag just now before I get back to my preferred medium blend.
> 
> ...


 So, how is the HG2 looking. I currently have the niche zero but the engineer in me loves the look of the HG2.

Give me a shout if you decide to sell when you get the Key!!

Any comments comparing to the niche would be good to hear.

Thanks


----------



## 3dp (May 18, 2021)

Adrianmsmith said:


> So, how is the HG2 looking. I currently have the niche zero but the engineer in me loves the look of the HG2.
> 
> Give me a shout if you decide to sell when you get the Key!!
> 
> Any comments comparing to the niche would be good to hear.


 HG2 is fine. - more than fine tbh - had a slight teething issue as it was last of the first batch where one of the gears was under engineered and split but they had a fix with revised gear out to me in 3 days once they (finally)reacted (about a week and that seems to be usual with Weber&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..).

Like yourself I was was and am attracted to the the Weber aesthetic and after the hiccup (plus adding another fix that puts in spacers on shaft) it's flawless in delivering grinds and for me very easy to dial in with a new batch of beans and from there whatever profile we have in the Decent (usually a Alonge and a Londium lever espresso.

That said it may go later in the year to make room for a EG1 (dont fancy the Key) if I end up taking another work contract overseas.


----------

